# Total War: Rome II



## bippukt (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, it has been announced and it will be released in late 2013. The original Rome Total War was the single player game that I played the most and I am really happy that I will be able to repeat the experience with all the improvements that new technology will bring. Pre-orders are not available yet, but this game will likely make it to the top of my list, as long as the price is reasonable 

Total War

EDIT: Looks like it is coming out in October 2013.

EDIT: If you want to watch out for the latest announcements and discuss with other fans, go to the official forums here:

*forums.totalwar.com/forumdisplay.php/134-Total-War-Rome-II


----------



## bippukt (Jan 19, 2013)

No Total War fans on TDF? 

Anyway, here's the official first gameplay footage:

WARNING: Violent, as TW games are!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Well actually I am not much of a fan of Total wars game though I liked playing the last game of the series. It brings something new to the table, Actually I like modern type RTS games more like CnC or XCOM etc.


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2013)

I have Rome Total War . Played a long ago , back then it was my first strategy game with zoom camera ability . Really a good game . 
Almost forgot it, lets see if i start it again. Nice to hear about sequel.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 19, 2013)

I like them too, especially Xcom - I like TBS games because they don't rush me. I used to like RTS the most when I was in school but now I just don't want to deal with the pressure to get to the Bronze Age in 5-10 mins etc. So Civ and TW games are great for me - the battles in TW are in real time but since I only play on Normal and watching the troops actually battle is great fun.



Alok said:


> I have Rome Total War . Played a long ago , back then it was my first strategy game with zoom camera ability . Really a good game .
> Almost forgot it, lets see if i start it again. Nice to hear about sequel.



I think I played it for 500 hours - I was sick for a long time and it was summer with 42-44C and very high humidity. So, it was RTW during day time. It cost 1300 then and the only reason I was allowed to buy it was because I was sick


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2013)

I too played this game 7-8 years ago...it had some modern graphics...and new type of strategy building


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I like RTS too, there is kind of speed and pressure on you, you have to think and act simultaneously.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 20, 2013)

Carthage Battle Gameplay Walthrough - the initial part of the video seems not so good but the latter seems nice! Best watch it on 720p.



Three factions revealed until now - Rome, Carthage and Macedon. See detailed descriptions here:

Factions - Total War Wiki


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

New Battle of Teutoburg panorama(30000x9785)

Open at your own risk.

*tww-data.s3.amazonaws.com/panorama2/index.html

TCA wants to kill my PC with this game.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

i bought this total war mega pack.. all are very huge in size.. which game should i install first?  rome, empire, medivieal 2, napoleon or shogun 2 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

well I never played RTS games in the past(AOE,EE,Civiliztion etc) 
so will not try this one as well.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> well I never played RTS games in the past(AOE,EE,Civiliztion etc)
> so will not try this one as well.



Play Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars. It will serve as a real good start.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i bought this total war mega pack.. all are very huge in size.. which game should i install first?  rome, empire, medivieal 2, napoleon or shogun 2 ?



My personal ordering would be s2 -> R -> E -> M2 with the third age mod(Rohan FTW) -> N



Zangetsu said:


> well I never played RTS games in the past(AOE,EE,Civiliztion etc)
> so will not try this one as well.



This game is TBS with RTS battles. Civ is entirely TBS. 

+1 to gameranands suggestion. I personally prefer Red Alert though.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i bought this total war mega pack.. all are very huge in size.. which game should i install first?  rome, empire, medivieal 2, napoleon or shogun 2 ?



If you have a good PC, install Shogun 2. Forget the older ones - Shogun itself will keep you busy for 100+ hours.

If your PC can't handle it, go for either Empire or Napoleon - whichever setting appeals more to you. Forget Rome or Medieval - they are too old by now.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> +1 to gameranands suggestion. I personally prefer Red Alert though.



Red Alert 3 would be too complicated for a starter.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

bippukt said:


> If you have a good PC, install Shogun 2. Forget the older ones - Shogun itself will keep you busy for 100+ hours.
> 
> If your PC can't handle it, go for either Empire or Napoleon - whichever setting appeals more to you. Forget Rome or Medieval - they are too old by now.



thanks.. downloading shogun 2.. it's 12gb.. will take few days..


----------



## bippukt (Apr 14, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> thanks.. downloading shogun 2.. it's 12gb.. will take few days..



Just 12GB??? I think it is more like 20GB. And if you have Fall of the Samurai as well, it will be nearly 30GB. Even with discs, I had to download almost 14 GB - took only a few hours a 1 MBps though 

You can read up on Shogun 2 strategy in the meantime, if you read guides. This one covers everything and is the best:

*forums.totalwar.org/vb/showthread.php?137395-Frogbeastegg-s-Guide-to-Total-War-Shogun-II


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Just 12GB??? I think it is more like 20GB. And if you have Fall of the Samurai as well, it will be nearly 30GB. Even with discs, I had to download almost 14 GB - took only a few hours a 1 MBps though
> 
> You can read up on Shogun 2 strategy in the meantime, if you read guides. This one covers everything and is the best:
> 
> Creative Assembly Frogbeastegg's Guide to Total War: Shogun II



yeah.. it's taking 19783mb on local disk but the steam download is only 12.4gb... 
don't have fall of samurai.. and thanks for the guide.. will read it..


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

Total War: Rome II - Battle of Teutoburg Forest Walkthrough

Total War: Rome II - Battle of Teutoburg Forest Walkthrough - GameSpot.com


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

Total War: Rome 2 launching Sept. 3 worldwide in standard and collector's editions | Polygon

Release date is September 3, Day 1 DLC confirmed.



Spoiler



For free download 



Open the link for CE info and the name of the free DLC faction.


----------



## bippukt (May 9, 2013)

Hopefully, Flipkart will put it up for pre-order with the Bonus! This is one game that I will certainly buy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Red Alert 3 would be too complicated for a starter.


Yes Comrade,
Allies are more Pain in the *** than Nod ever was.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

Havenot played the prequel of this, can anyone tell what type of RTS is this? Is it like RON,AOE(building construction,resource gathering, age upgrading) or like you will be given few soldiers, you have fight with them?


And between Company of Heroes 2 and this, which one is better? I was planning to pre-order COH 2. Will change if this game is better.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Havenot played the prequel of this, can anyone tell what type of RTS is this? Is it like RON,AOE(building construction,resource gathering, age upgrading) or like you will be given few soldiers, you have fight with them?
> 
> 
> And between Company of Heroes 2 and this, which one is better? I was planning to pre-order COH 2. Will change if this game is better.



This game is a hybrid between RTS & TBS. It has a TB overworld where you manage your clan, cities, armies, economy, diplomacy etc. and a real time mode for when armies collide. Then on it is a fast paced unit based RTT game. You should look at a gameplay video to get a good idea of what the battle sections will be like. You will have to build your unit stacks ground up. You get a few at the beginning of the game and after that no more unless gifted by a Vassal or something. The armies you will control will be huge, often having 1000+ men. There is no age upgrading per se but you do have the tech tree and tech race. You just decide what is built in the city and it is done automatically. There is no positioning or anything involved.

I'd personally say that TW:R2 will be a better choice than CoH2. It all depends on your tastes though.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleopatra Trailer.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 28, 2013)

Total War: Rome 2 system requirements released alongside big picture full of elephants | News | PC Gamer

35 GB HDD space.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

New panoramic screenshot.

*tww-data.s3.amazonaws.com/panorama3/index.html

Can't wait for this game.

Dammit. Why did Europa Universalis IV, Brave New World & Rome II have to be released so close together?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Visuals are very nice.


----------

